# Service Panel for Mobile Home Violations



## jar546 (Feb 18, 2019)

How many code violations do you see for this newly installed service disconnect?

I see 3, what NEC code sections would you cite?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 19, 2019)

Since no one else that participates in this forum ever does any electrical inspections other than ICE and I, I will list the 3 violations:

1)  The panel neutral/ground bar is not bonded to the panel.  The bond screw is missing on the top.

2)  The PVC nipple that feeds the back of the panel from the meter base is missing (wire size #4 or larger)

3)  The top neutral lug is improperly installed and not listed to be used that way.  They are using the mounting screw to mount the lug on top of the bar.

So what are those NEC code section (or IRC)?


----------



## ICE (Feb 19, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Since no one else that participates in this forum ever does any electrical inspections other than ICE and I



That is incorrect.  There are a few sharp electrical inspectors. In case you haven't noticed, nobody gets excited about looking up code sections.  Perhaps you could provide the sections and that would encourage the participants to look at the code book.

I know that you said that this is new work but the breakers look old....too old....can't even identify the pair on the right.  The wiring seems odd but I can't tell from the picture.....what do the breakers on the right serve?

There's something wrong about the white wire that has been relabeled green.

Is the wire from the top 50amp on the left crossing over the line bus?  Definitely too short..too short..definitletly too short....Judge Wapner comes on in fifteen minutes.


----------



## LCBob (Feb 21, 2019)

Jeeze, you sound like my boss. "Am I the only one who does any inspections around here?"
Just kidding.

I believe the code references you are looking for are:
#1)  250.24(B)
#2)  300.4(G) and 352.46
#3)  110.3(B)

The absence of a grounding electrode conductor should be addressed.


----------



## LCBob (Feb 21, 2019)

Looking 'outside the box', might need to make sure the service equipment is within 30' of the exterior wall of the mobile home. 550.32(A)


----------



## jar546 (Feb 22, 2019)

LCBob said:


> Jeeze, you sound like my boss. "Am I the only one who does any inspections around here?"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I believe the code references you are looking for are:
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to list those items.  I am trying to build up the electrical section here to increase membership.  Also, no need to look outside the box here, I was keeping this as a what you see is what you get.  The GEC was fine with 2 rods btw.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 22, 2019)

ICE said:


> In case you haven't noticed, nobody gets excited about looking up code sections.



I do, I know its not normal but I can't stop.

I need help.


----------



## Norcal (Feb 24, 2019)

Does the field punched KO above the main lugs have sealing provisions to prevent water infiltration?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 25, 2019)

Norcal said:


> Does the field punched KO above the main lugs have sealing provisions to prevent water infiltration?



Great question.  If you look close enough, you see on of the mounting screws hanging down for the threaded hub.  Yes, it is sealed.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 25, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> I do, I know its not normal but I can't stop.
> 
> I need help.


Don't we have a 12 step program for this?


----------



## Norcal (Mar 2, 2019)

My question pertained to the KO punched out on the back of the panel above the lugs, it looks like a PVC TA with a lock nut to me & also needs a bushing as the conductors look larger then 6 AWG.


----------

